# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  On a perdu la vote! MERDE!

## Sascha

Pfft.

----------

Capitalism sucks.  
Good call France.

----------


## Uther Pendragon

Le mot "vote" est masculin. Il faudrait donc dire "On a perdu LE vote"

----------


## The Hatred

exact, et ouai le capitalisme ca craint! m

----------


## possopo

la france est un pays sur le d

----------


## pierrot

Salut, 
Le Fran

----------


## Nathan

Il me semble que les Fran

----------


## pierrot

C'est vrai ce fut une sanction

----------

